# Apache 2.4.4: CGI files displayed not executed [SOLVED]

## binro

Apache upgrades are getting to be quite a bore. Having eventually managed 2.2 to 2.4, I casually upgraded from 2.4.3 to 2.4.4-r1 and now most of my PHP apps don't work. I have had the following set up for years:

00_default_vhost.conf

```

<IfDefine DEFAULT_VHOST>

Listen 80

<VirtualHost *:80>

   ServerName localhost

   Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

      # Keep PHP applications separate

      Alias "/phpmyadmin" "/var/www/phpmyadmin"

      <Directory "/var/www/phpmyadmin">

                  Options Indexes FollowSymLinks ExecCGI

        Require all granted 

      </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

```

and httpd.conf has

```

Options +ExecCGI

AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

```

included. All the correct new flags and options are set. It all worked this morning! Now when I click the URL for phpmyadmin I see the code! What has suddenly changed?

TIA

----------

## papahuhn

Maybe you should use mod_php then.

----------

## binro

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Maybe you should use mod_php then.

 

That was the problem! During the update the -DPHP5 got removed from /etc/conf.d/apache2 and nobody asked me. Still a problem with Nagios but I don't have time now, more details later.   :Confused: 

Thanks.

----------

## binro

Same problem, -D NAGIOS was removed. Panic over.  :Smile: 

----------

